# Cynthia McKinney. UNBELIEVABLE!



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Cynthia McKinney. UNBELIEVABLE! *is in Iran giving a TV interview taking about how the white government of America murdered Rev M.L. King, John Kennedy and Bobby Kennedy... She should be arrested for treason upon stepping back into America and publicly hung for her crimes... *


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Awesomeness, would be when she lands on her flight back to the US and she's rejected entry for her treasonous statements abroad. Confiscation of her passport and immediate renouncement of citizenship. 

Effin' slunt.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

There she is saying that shit against the US in a country where, if she said the same thing about them, she'd be publicly hung from a crane.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Fuckin CUNT.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

If she thinks Iran is so wonderful, she can stay there. I don't think anyone here will miss her.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

7costanza said:


> Fuckin CUNT.


See! It's quality posts like that that left Gil no choice but to award you POSTER OF THE MONTH OF JULY! Congratulations!


----------



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

Isn't she the one who assaulted a Capitol Police Officer for trying to stop her after she went around a metal detector?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

tms1989 said:


> Isn't she the one who assaulted a Capitol Police Officer for trying to stop her after she went around a metal detector?


It's the same asshole:
http://www.masscops.com/search.php?searchid=210834


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm not working anymore so expect a little less pc from me, hopefully I don't offend anyone.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

In the words of skynyrd, if they don't like it they can get the hell out. Fuck her, put her on a no fly list and let her live a life "free of government intrusion" over there, hope ya like burqa's bitch.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Who's anybody trying to kid? Obama would welcome her to dinner at the WH.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Well, at least our white government is an equal opportunity murderer..er....


----------

